# moving a betta to a big tank with other fish?



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to keep ym betta ina refugium in my 46 gallon. recently i felt like he was lonely since all the toehr fish had nice big spaces to swim and he was seperated so i was wonderinf if i should move him? the toher fishes in teh tank include fast swimming giant danios and long finned danios and i wanted to know if that would bother my betta? Also how would i feed the betta when the other fish move so much quicker and gobble up all the food?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Anything with long fins is a no-no. Bettas will see them as other bettas and will go after them. Plus they may go after him as well. I would just keep your betta in a tank by itself,with compatible tankmates. Like tetras,afd,or cories (from what i read online,i have none with my betta). What size tank is your betta in now? Can you just get him a bigger tank, like a 10? They are relatively easy to find and cheap. That will make for a happy betta and if you want to add other fish,it will be plenty of room. Anything smaller and he can have no tankmates. HTH.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have heard that danios are too hyper for bettas.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yah my sister has a couple danios in her betta tank and man they are hyper! They are crazy lol. I like the white clouds they look cool. But thats down the road a bit when i get him into a 10.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever keep any other fish but bettas. That would involve an aquarium and I don't have the money or space for that.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ya true. one day...maybe...lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, who knows, maybe some day, whe I learn how to cycle. lol


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

my betta is in a refugium in the main tank and the size is roughly... half gallon? He has java moss and gravel in the tank. the refugium has holes on both sides and one side has a pump suckign water out so theres a little bit of flow but just enough to keep the water in the refugium clean with water from the main tank


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

oh i see. Well thats way too small for him. He should be in at least a 5.5 gallon tank or a 10 if you can manage it. They do need room to swim despite they way they are bought in those lil cups. They can live in that small space,but they will not thrive at all. So if you want him to be a happy betta,please get him in a larger tank,preferably not with those other fish that will go after his fins.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He can live by himself in a 2.5 gallon but that is the reccommended minimum. With tankmates, I'd say 10 gal or larger.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

yea i know, but i really cant take care of him in a seperate tank due to space limitation, parental limitations and the fact that i go to school for the majority of the year. A small tank would require a water change every week even with a filter. he used to be a in a 2.5 with heater and power filter, but then i went off to college and i dont have space for that tank at school.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one of mine in a gallon and a half critter keeper and he's doing great in it.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldn't do that, no long finned fish. Zebra danios, or other tetras are good tho


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What about sectioning off part of the tank for him with a divider?


----------

